# New bill could allow guns on college campuses



## gortex6 (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.woai.com/news/local/stor...-college-campuses/5jD5up5wA0qZFjrW-ITrBw.cspx

No Sh*t.  I went to Infantry BNCOC with an Iraq and Afghanistan combat vet that witnessed the VA Tech shooting.  Current law in VA kept him from carrying a concealed weapon on campus.  What a shame.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pass it!


----------



## RJS (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## TCShelton (Mar 4, 2009)

That would be nice.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 4, 2009)

Go for it.


----------



## jwardl (Mar 5, 2009)

Works for me. Only the bad guys have anything to fear from an armed society.
And then, only when they seek to do others harm.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 5, 2009)

Just what we need more weapon on campus.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 5, 2009)

Simple game theory.  School shootings occur frequently because they are "gun free zones".  Violent criminals know they are safe because of the law.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_YTM_eAWnQ"]YouTube - Myth: Gun Control Reduces Crime[/ame]

Some people need to ask themselves why they fear an armed citizen.

"A fear of weapons is a sign of retarded sexual and emotional maturity."
-Sigmond Freud


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 5, 2009)

Will I carry a gun and if a bad girl comes near me I will shot myself.


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 5, 2009)

?


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Professor Calls Cops on Student For Discussing Guns in Class*

Fox News
_Last October, John Wahlberg and two classmates at Central Connecticut State University gave an oral presentation for a communications class taught by Professor Paula Anderson. The assignment was to discuss a “relevant issue in the media,” and the students presented their view that the death toll in the April 2007 Virginia Tech shooting massacre would have been lower if professors and students had been carrying guns.

That night, police called Wahlberg, a 23-year-old senior, and asked him to come to the station. When he arrived, they they read off a list of firearms that were registered in his name and asked where he kept them. Guns are strictly prohibited on the CCSU campus and residence halls, but Wahlberg says he lives 20 miles off-campus and keeps his gun collection locked up in a safe. No further action was taken by police or administrators.

“I don’t think that Professor Anderson was justified in calling the CCSU police over a clearly non-threatening matter,” Wahlberg told The Recorder, the CCSU student newspaper that first reported the story. “Although the topic of discussion may have made a few individuals uncomfortable, there was no need to label me as a threat.”_

Not suprising at all.  Current Texas gun laws allow concealed carry on campus if you have written authorization from the institution but don't ask for it.  This is what is what may happen if you voice an opinion in a free thinking educational environment.


----------

